# open seat 1/6/08



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

going fishing sunday and i have an open seat. Anyone?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Wanna come to T-ville??? I'll fish with ya!


----------



## inboardgheenoeguy (Dec 17, 2006)

Nooooooooo you come here!


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

where on the gulf do you fish at?


----------

